

Feynman, Challenger Disaster, and Software Engineering - teeja
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/richard-feynman-challenger-disaster-software-engineering

======
monos
fun fact about the challenger disaster. letting it launch at all was clearly
an infovis fail, as tufte explains:

<http://www.asktog.com/books/challengerExerpt.html>

(i guess a lot went wrong)

------
edw519
_We suck because we constantly ignore well-established, well-known,
empirically proven practices._

And we ignore them because we are in such a hurry to release anything that is
"good enough". (But then again, a social website != space shuttle software.)

~~~
ludwig
I forget where I read this quote, but here it is paraphrased: "Whereas in
Physics people stand on the shoulders of giants, in Computer Science people
stand on each other's toes."

------
digamber_kamat
Excellent Article. Thought I am very skeptical about its relevance to SWE, the
report however is worth a read.

~~~
gchpaco
Feynman's report comments briefly on the software, but it is much more
relevant as a way of thinking about engineering in general.

------
sdave
best piece i ve' read all day.

~~~
idlewords
Read more.

